# Solved: make speakers louder



## thedancingman432 (Jul 13, 2010)

i have recently taken out some speakers with their wires attached and I hooked up the wires to a headphone jack from an old pair of headphones. I have sound coming from the speakers but it is not very loud. Is there a way to make the speakers louder?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

If the speakers do not have a built-in amplifier, you would need to add one between the plug and the speakers.


----------



## thedancingman432 (Jul 13, 2010)

ok so how to I get just the amplifier part or how do I make my own.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

First step should be matching the amplifier to the speakers. What is the power rating of each speaker?

EDIT: If the speakers are rated at 15 watts or a bit higher, then an amplifier like this one could work for you. You'd probably need an RCA to mini-plug adapter to match the output jack of the computer.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=1MF53ZKHKH4ARGFF8M2B


----------

